# WEN miter saw any good?



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

70751 dual bevel sliding 10" saw 

These are on a good sale at woot but I can't find any reviews on them. Junk? 

I would use it as a homeowner. Wife wants crown on the kitchen cabinets and in a morning room. Some trim work here and there, chair rail, etc. I don't need the best but I don't want to be frustrated by a piece of junk if that's all it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

most cheap slide compound saws have too much ''play'' to be very accurate,your better off with a 12'' non slider from a major manufacturer,you will have better results


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen them side by side with the better brands at the box stores and they just look downright cheap. Saws like that are good for one or two major projects and then they are kaput. If you're looking for a cheaper model, consider a Skilsaw.

P.S. IF you just need a saw for a project or two around the house, it is far better to rent one from your local tool rental store.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Once bought a cheap craftsman miter saw thinking it was good enough. You could spend an hour making sure everything was lined up. Make 3 cuts with it and it was out of line again. Go with a better saw you won't regret it later.


----------

